# HP compaq nx9010 config



## oYo (Feb 5, 2010)

Hello all,
I installed Freebsd 8.0 (from the dvd iso) on a laptop HP compaq nx9010,i installed it many times ,i even put back windows xp to see the hardware and generate a system info,and this has been 3-4 months i am trying to run (i won't give up i learn),http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=862&page=3
and yes i read the handbook,this is the system info generated showing my hardware 
http://pastebin.com/m55df22c7
I didn't set up the connection yet,
i am stuck to configure x,
i enebled hald and dbus,i also made the control alt backspace work to kill x as mentioned in the handbook,
i hit the command # Xorg -configure  which generated the con file,i tested x with this command # Xorg -config xorg.conf.new -retro (without retro i could not see if x works or not),then with control alt backspace i could kill x,but after configuring and copying the xorg.conf.new when i startx i can't kill x with these configuration:
http://pastebin.com/m9ad699a
guys on the irc chan told i don't have to configue it as i have enabled hald and dbus,
with these configuration i hit startx i got a black screen and the control alt backspace didn't work,i also made the .xinitrc but same probleme (i wrote on it to execute fvwm <exec fvwm>)
and these are my log file ,it is the Xorg.0.log file in /var/log
http://pastebin.com/m287468dd
so what is the solution ? maybe i missed something i am still learning :stud
thank you i hope this thread will help others too.
sorry about the pastbin i can't write more than 10000 lines on the thread!!



p.s:i sware i read the handbookx(


----------



## vermaden (Feb 5, 2010)

Disable *hald/dbus* and check that one as /etx/X11/xorg.conf:
http://pastebin.com/f4e0b56cb

Read more here:
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=7956


----------



## oYo (Feb 6, 2010)

vermaden said:
			
		

> Disable *hald/dbus* and check that one as /etx/X11/xorg.conf:
> http://pastebin.com/f4e0b56cb
> 
> Read more here:
> http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=7956



Thank you i will try this conf ,do you think i should make a custom kernel ?


Updates :
I tried your conf  file sent in pastbin ,and followed and read the link of the thread.
but it didn't work,i still can't kill x,i still can't run x ,mouse don't move,
i start x then i see two big window one named xterm,the other login and the mouse doesn't move around and can kill it ,i got only an error after swithing from altf9 to altf1<<<and that was after i changed the xinitrc file and i put nothing ...but when i put what you said in the thread that you gave me the link i can't kill x,and i switch to altf1 i have to kill xini by control+z ....etc

please help ,you want any log files or more information just ask !


----------



## vermaden (Feb 7, 2010)

For debugging purpose, use [CMD=""]vesa[/CMD] driver and tell me how it behaves.

You can attach a Xorg.0.log output here, but you sould als trey [CMD=""]ati[/CMD]and [CMD=""]radeonhd[/CMD] drivers in xorg.conf


----------



## oYo (Feb 7, 2010)

vermaden said:
			
		

> For debugging purpose, use [CMD=""]vesa[/CMD] driver and tell me how it behaves.
> 
> You can attach a Xorg.0.log output here, but you sould als trey [CMD=""]ati[/CMD]and [CMD=""]radeonhd[/CMD] drivers in xorg.conf


debugging,bro sorry i don't understand...
these are the Xorg.0.log after following your thread and this one with your pastebin conf :
Please shorten it to 10000 characters long.<<can't paste log here they will be in pastebin.
http://pastebin.com/m221cface
Thank you again,


----------



## vermaden (Feb 7, 2010)

@oYo

You were suppose tu use my config, which you are not using, put my config in the /etc/X11/xorg.conf place and try again with that one: http://pastebin.com/f4e0b56cb


----------



## oYo (Feb 8, 2010)

vermaden said:
			
		

> @oYo
> 
> You were suppose tu use my config, which you are not using, put my config in the /etc/X11/xorg.conf place and try again with that one: http://pastebin.com/f4e0b56cb



Yes i was supposed to do it,i missed something probably ,i wrote the file with ee and moved it there,but now i checked the xorg.conf and i see it as the default conf...
anyway,now i got x run i followed the steps from the thread you wrote about disabling hald and dbus ,and i got a black screen with a mouse moving with a shape of X ,and a window of xterm, (important: i had to switch back to user to edit the .xinitrc ), and a left click with the mouse shows me twm,and the control alt backspace worked to kill x ...on vbox i got the same result i supose that means x is working fine ?
i suppose i have to read more to add a window manager now ,i want to add fvwm as a window manager which will run with no problem with my hardware,and also i will check and configure the connection.
many thanks bro!


----------



## vermaden (Feb 8, 2010)

@oYo

Good. Now you have fully working x11 without hald/dbus crap, if *fvwm* will run there, then also *fluxbox/openbox/pekwm* will be, if you know *fvwm*, then go ahead with your tuned config, but if you want to start, then better stick to *openbox*.

After years with *fluxbox* and checking *pekwm* I finally landed with *openbox* which offers best of these three.

To set *fvwm* as WM, just add it as a package and replace the line with *twm* with *fvwm* in ~/.xinitrc:

```
xterm &
[color="Green"]+fvwm[/color]
[color="Red"]-twm[/color]
```


----------



## oYo (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks bro,it works i got some .fvwm2rc from users in www,now i am about to setup the network <<not easy to understand .
thank you very much again.


----------



## vermaden (Feb 9, 2010)

@oYo

You are welcome, what connection type you need, DHCP, static, WiFi, ... ?


----------



## oYo (Feb 10, 2010)

vermaden said:
			
		

> @oYo
> 
> You are welcome, what connection type you need, DHCP, static, WiFi, ... ?



It is not a wifi,that is all i know ...it is connected with an adsl modem with one cable >>http://www.huawei.com/products/terminal/products/view.do?id=121,i don't know if that helps ...
this is the system information report i made while xp was installed ,it shows the hardware ,i can't understand what information must be needed to configure it ...http://pastebin.com/m21bc069b
something tells me it is a DHCP i don't know why :r ,but how to configure it or make it work ..because in the sysinstall i choosed dhcp...
many thanks!

Updates: all works fine,problem solved.


----------

